# 

## masera

Chciałem zrobić sobie instalację domu inteligentnego, ale im dalej tym mniej znajduje powodów, aby w to brnąć.
Sterowanie gniazdkami poza powiedzmy gniazdem żelazka, które można odłączyć dla spokoju ducha mnie nie przekonuje. Sterowanie światłem poza być może ściemnianiem w salonie światła na daną okazję można zrealizować na zwykłych czujkach PIR za ułamek ceny. Sterowanie roletami przy 10 roletach jest z 3-4 razy droższe niż zrobienie tego na zwykłych sterownikach z pilotem. A do tego wszystkiego i tak trzeba wziąć w łapy telefon zamiast pilota ewentualnie skakać do panelu na ścianie. Za 1000 można wstawić zamel supla i sterować z chmury.
Pytam poważnie - poza szmerami-bajerami oszczędzającymi z 2% energii rocznie jakie wg was są jakie killery domu inteligentnego bo się doszukać nie mogę.

----------


## agb

Supla z jej chmurą dzisiaj jest, a za 2 tygodnie może jej nie być. Taki jest sens takich rozwiązań.

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak dom inteligentny. To jest wymysł marketingowców. Można sobie co najwyżej pewne rzeczy zautomatyzować. Ile i jakie zależy od Twoich potrzeb i wyobraźni.

----------


## gawel

> Chciałem zrobić sobie instalację domu inteligentnego, ale im dalej tym mniej znajduje powodów, aby w to brnąć.
> Sterowanie gniazdkami poza powiedzmy gniazdem żelazka, które można odłączyć dla spokoju ducha mnie nie przekonuje. Sterowanie światłem poza być może ściemnianiem w salonie światła na daną okazję można zrealizować na zwykłych czujkach PIR za ułamek ceny. Sterowanie roletami przy 10 roletach jest z 3-4 razy droższe niż zrobienie tego na zwykłych sterownikach z pilotem. A do tego wszystkiego i tak trzeba wziąć w łapy telefon zamiast pilota ewentualnie skakać do panelu na ścianie. Za 1000 można wstawić zamel supla i sterować z chmury.
> Pytam poważnie - poza szmerami-bajerami oszczędzającymi z 2% energii rocznie jakie wg was są jakie killery domu inteligentnego bo się doszukać nie mogę.


nie ma żadnych to taki bajer dla odmóżdżonych łosi. Daj sobie spokój.

----------


## agb

Nie bój się. W ziemiankach i szałasach się tego nie montuje.

----------


## gawel

> Nie bój się. W ziemiankach i szałasach się tego nie montuje.


a szkoda  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Sterowanie gniazdkami poza powiedzmy gniazdem żelazka, które można odłączyć dla spokoju ducha mnie nie przekonuje. Sterowanie światłem poza być może ściemnianiem w salonie światła na daną okazję można zrealizować na zwykłych czujkach PIR za ułamek ceny.


Jak zorganizujesz, żeby np. delikatne oświetlenie "nocne" zaświeciło się po wykryciu ruchu tylko w nocy i w dodatku tylko, gdy nie jest zapalone oświetlenie główne? I żeby zapalone z automatu gasło z automatu, a jak zapalisz ręcznie, to żeby wymagało ręcznego wyłączenia (czy jakąkolwiek inny algorytm sobie wymyślisz)?




> Sterowanie roletami przy 10 roletach jest z 3-4 razy droższe niż zrobienie tego na zwykłych sterownikach z pilotem.


I jak obsłużysz, żeby rolety się zamykały gdy nasłonecznienie przekroczy jakiś próg? Albo wiatr czy inne warunki - np. żeby same się zamknęły gdy włączysz w salonie światło?





> A do tego wszystkiego i tak trzeba wziąć w łapy telefon zamiast pilota ewentualnie skakać do panelu na ścianie.


Można pogadać przez asystenta. Ale nawet jak wymaga wzięcia telefonu do ręki, to wygodnie jest tak zgasić światło w pokoju dziecka czy na zewnątrz, zamknąć roletę, otworzyć furtkę czy bramę, wyłączyć TV czy radio, niż wstawać i iść. Zwłaszcza, jak jesteś wiele kilometrów od domu.




> Pytam poważnie - poza szmerami-bajerami oszczędzającymi z 2% energii rocznie jakie wg was są jakie killery domu inteligentnego bo się doszukać nie mogę.


Można wiele. *Zależy od fantazji i możliwości sprzętu i softu*. Można sterować nawadnianiem ogrodu na podstawie prognozy pogody, można sterować obrotami rekuperatora zależnie od stężenia CO2 czy wilgotności w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, można połączyć z alarmem i np. włączyć światła i alarm dźwiękowy po wykryciu dymu czy zalania (albo zrobić takie czujniki niezależnie od alarmu). Sterowanie z apki poszczególnymi urządzeniami to nie to, o co chodzi w automatyce domowej (chociaż oczywiście można). Chodzi o ustawienie automatów - jeżeli coś, to zrób to albo tamto.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Supla z jej chmurą dzisiaj jest, a za 2 tygodnie może jej nie być. Taki jest sens takich rozwiązań.
> 
> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak dom inteligentny. To jest wymysł marketingowców. Można sobie co najwyżej pewne rzeczy zautomatyzować. Ile i jakie zależy od Twoich potrzeb i wyobraźni.


Przeczytaj tej komentarz 100 razy, jeżeli za pierwszym nie zrozumiesz. Jest dokładnie tak jak Kolega opisał.

----------


## El*ontro

Lepiej mówić o automatyce domowej, niż o inteligentnym domu. Jeżeli chcesz mieć wyłączanie całego światła w domu i do tego jeszcze opuszczanie rolet jednym przyciskiem, musisz mieć system automatyki. To jest trochę tak jak z samochodami, wyższa cena i więcej automatyki nie spowoduje, że samochód będzie oszczędny, ale na pewno będzie bardziej komfortowy. Instalacje elektryczne też wyglądają teraz zupełnie inaczej, niż kilka lat temu, więc może z czasem automatyka stanie się standardem. Cena to sprawa drugorzędna, jeszcze nie dawno prawie nikt nie stosował rekuperacji, teraz to właściwie standard, pomimo dodatkowych kosztów. Wraz ze wzrostem cen budowy i wykończenia domu cena automatyki będzie stanowić co raz mniejszą część tych kosztów, bo drożeje najwolniej.

----------


## agb

> Lepiej mówić o automatyce domowej, niż o inteligentnym domu. Jeżeli chcesz mieć wyłączanie całego światła w domu i do tego jeszcze opuszczanie rolet jednym przyciskiem, musisz mieć system automatyki.


Na chińskich SSR-ach i kablu od magnetofonu tego nie zrobi?

----------


## El*ontro

> Na chińskich SSR-ach i kablu od magnetofonu tego nie zrobi?


Zrobi i będzie to już jakiś system... O jakości nie ma sensu się wypowiadać

----------


## TomekWaw

Masera,
Przez ostatnio rok samodzielnie zautomatyzowałem niemal każdy aspekt swojego mieszkania. M.in. całe oświetlenie, zacienianie, ogrzewanie, klimatyzację, wentylację, nawilżanie, odkurzanie, system alarmowy, multi-room audio, kino domowe, kamery, wideofon, system bezkluczowego dostępu. Praktycznie każdy z tych obszarów jest połączony z innym obszarem lub obszarami i to właśnie jest możliwe dzięki integrującemu wszystkie urządzenia systemowi smart home. Dopiero gdy wszystko możesz połączyć ze wszystkim, automatyka rozwija swoje szerokie skrzydła, wyręczając cię na co dzień z mnóstwa powtarzalnych czynności i procedur. Wymnóż to przez dni, tygodnie, miesiące, lata - robi się z tego realna oszczędność czasu. I to jest w mojej ocenie najważniejsza korzyść z systemu smart home. A drugi to wygoda i ogólna poprawa komfortu życia, która jest od razu odczuwalna - trust me. Zaryzykowałbym nawet twierdzenie, że automatyka robi wiele rzeczy lepiej ode mnie. Bo bazuje na dokładnych pomiarach z czujników, a człowiek aż taki dokładny nie jest. Oszczędność energii (cieplnej, elektrycznej) może też jakaś jest, ale niewielka i nie traktowałbym tego w ogóle jako powód instalowania systemu. Zamiast tego na trzecim miejscu postawiłbym poprawę bezpieczeństwa - na różnych płaszczyznach, dotyczących osób, budynku i jego wyposażenia (ale już nie chce mi się tego bardziej rozwijać).

Oczywiście nie wszyscy muszą odczuwać potrzebę posiadania smart home. Da się przecież żyć w "półautomacie" czy całym analogowym domu. Ale jeśli robisz nową inwestycję, to warto zważyć, czy zastosowanie w tej chwili jedynie klasycznej instalacji elektrycznej nie obniży wartości domu za 5, 10, 15 lat, kiedy to nowoczesne instalacje będą obowiązkowym standardem, tak jak teraz elektryczne szyby czy klimatyzacja w aucie. Klasyczne instalacje elektryczne już teraz nie spełniają wyzwań stawianych przed współczesnym budownictwem. Na przykład w przypadku zastosowania dużej ilości niezależnych punktów świetlnych kończy się to okazałymi "klawiaturami" przycisków na ścianie, obok których często znaleźć musi się jeszcze ramka/ramki na rolety, a może nawet i na termostat. Nie jest to ani estetyczne, ani funkcjonalne.

----------


## gawel

W dobie minimalizmu dom inteligentny to kompletna głupota, temat wątku powinien brzmieć co zabiera nam i naszej planecie dom inteligentny?

Jedyne zastosowanie takiego domu to osoba samotna ciężko unieruchomiona i niesprawna która mieszka większość czasu sama to ma sens czyli inteligentny dom dla niepełnosprawnych lub nawet inwalidów.

----------


## agb

> Oczywiście nie wszyscy muszą odczuwać potrzebę posiadania smart home. Da się przecież żyć w "półautomacie" czy całym analogowym domu. Ale jeśli robisz nową inwestycję, to warto zważyć, czy zastosowanie w tej chwili jedynie klasycznej instalacji elektrycznej nie obniży wartości domu za 5, 10, 15 lat, kiedy to nowoczesne instalacje będą obowiązkowym standardem, tak jak teraz elektryczne szyby czy klimatyzacja w aucie.


Może obniżyć wartość jeszcze bardziej, jak za 15 lat okaże się, że po producencie systemu nie już nawet śladu.




> W dobie minimalizmu dom inteligentny to kompletna głupota, temat wątku powinien brzmieć co zabiera nam i naszej planecie dom inteligentny?
> 
> Jedyne zastosowanie takiego domu to osoba samotna ciężko unieruchomiona i niesprawna która mieszka większość czasu sama to ma sens czyli inteligentny dom dla niepełnosprawnych lub nawet inwalidów.


Masz całkowitą rację. Dom powinien mieć 4 PC, 7 klimatyzatorów, FV, Solary, i po 3 farelki w każdym pokoju. I to wszystko na osobne korbki.  :roll eyes:

----------


## El*ontro

> Może obniżyć wartość jeszcze bardziej, jak za 15 lat okaże się, że po producencie systemu nie już nawet


Dlatego jedyny sensowny standard to KNX. Rozbudowuję i serwisuję instalacje, które mają ponad 10 lat i nie są zależne od jednego producenta.
Ale oczywiście każdy może próbować innych rozwiązań.

----------


## gawel

Z doświadczenia powiem ze inwestycja w obecne super instalacje to pieniądze wywalone w błoto. 17 lat temu budowałem dom i w każdym pokoju zrobiłem gniazdko telefoniczne aby mieć internet w każdym pokoju pomimo że łącza kablowego nie było, nie ma dziś i dzięki Bogu nie będzie. I ta instalacja pomimo że tania jest bezużyteczna jest wifi i wchodzi 5g co będzie następne? Nawet instalacje alarmowe są już bezprzewodowe, moim zdaniem nie warto inwestować w dzisiejsze rewelacyjne nowinki techniczne bo za 10 lat będą wyposażeniem skansenu.

----------


## agb

A ja z ~50 kabli ethernet wykorzystuję z połowę. Nie łączę urządzeń po Wi-Fi jak nie muszę. Wszystko inne co można było przewidzieć na etapie instalacji mam zrobione po kablu. I bynajmniej nie widzę bezsensowności tego rozwiązania i na pewno nie były to wyrzucone pieniądze w błoto. Szczególnie widząc jak ściany mocno tłumią.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Może obniżyć wartość jeszcze bardziej, jak za 15 lat okaże się, że po producencie systemu nie już nawet śladu.


Ogólnie masz rację, ale:
- samo położenie instalacji pod automatykę jest już wartością samą w sobie (system lub jego osprzęt wymienić jednak łatwiej, niż całą instalację)
- ryzyko zniknięcia z rynku producenta można mitygować stosując osprzęt interoperacyjny typu KNX czy Modbus
- producent używanego przeze mnie systemu jest na rynku już 10 lat i bynajmniej nie zapowiada się, aby w ciągu kolejnych 5 zniknął z rynku (a wręcz przeciwnie)
Zawsze jest to kwestia balansu pomiędzy rzekomą (i tylko szacowaną) niezależnością, a wygodą / czasem - instalacji / integracji / programowania.





> Z doświadczenia powiem ze inwestycja w obecne super instalacje to pieniądze wywalone w błoto. 17 lat temu budowałem dom i w każdym pokoju zrobiłem gniazdko telefoniczne aby mieć internet w każdym pokoju pomimo że łącza kablowego nie było, nie ma dziś i dzięki Bogu nie będzie. I ta instalacja pomimo że tania jest bezużyteczna jest wifi i wchodzi 5g co będzie następne? Nawet instalacje alarmowe są już bezprzewodowe, moim zdaniem nie warto inwestować w dzisiejsze rewelacyjne nowinki techniczne bo za 10 lat będą wyposażeniem skansenu.


A z mojego doświadczenia powiem, że tak jak 20 lat temu łączyłem laptopa kablem Ethernet, tak łączę go kablem Ethernet i teraz. Bo Wifi - choć bez wątpienia wygodne ze względu na mobilność - nadal nie dostarcza (i prawdopodobnie nigdy nie będzie dostarczać) takiej samej wydajności, niezawodności oraz niskiej latencji do urządzenia, które i tak używam w jednym i tym samym miejscu.
Co więcej! Tak jak 20 lat temu ładowałem tegoż laptopa kablem z zasilacza, tak samo ładuję go kablem z zasilacza i teraz. Bezprzewodowe zasilanie np. Qi - choć bez wątpienia wygodne np. do smartfonów - nadal nie dostarcza (i prawdopodobnie nigdy nie będzie dostarczać) takiego prądu ładowania jaki jest wymagany przez mój laptop.

Ponieważ osprzęt w instalacji smart home wymaga niezawodnej komunikacji, niskiej latencji oraz w większości przypadków - zasilania, systemy przewodowe zdają się lepiej odpowiadać na te potrzeby. Komunikacja bezprzewodowa jest optymalna moim zdaniem tylko w przypadku tzw. retrofitów (montażu smart home bez generalnego remontu instalacji) oraz w przypadku konieczności dołożenia jakiegoś osprzętu w nieokablowanym miejscu.

----------


## donvitobandito

Ja u siebie, jak na dom jednorodzinny, mam dosyć to rozbudowane, ale puszczone staroświecko po kablach:



Jeszcze raz powtarzam, co mówi forumowicz agb- inteligentny dom to słowo na wyrost. Często przerost formy nad treścią.

Każde połączenie bez kabla jest zawodne. Te z kablami też, ale zdecydowanie mniej.

----------


## bajprzeznet

Jednych kręci żeby mieć wszystko sterowane z aplikacji, masę możliwość jeśli chodzi o prąd czy światło itp
Inni mogą bez tego żyć, a nawet jakby ich w to wyposażyć to wykorzystywali by może 10%.
Są jeszcze ludzie po środku, którzy zrobią z tego jakiś użytek, ale bez przesady.

Każdy powinien się zastanowić do której grupy należy i tyle.

Mnie to średnio kręci mimo że z komputerami i kablami trochę czasu spędziłem, ogólnie nie mam potrzeby automatyzowania całego domu.

Swoją drogą każdy aspekt naszego życia zostaje zautomatyzowany, w tym bardzo dużo czynności manualny które kiedyś musieliśmy wykonywać sami, jak np otwieranie bramy, gaszenie światła, sterowanie piecem czy innymi urządzeniami. Oby ten zaoszczędzony czas wykorzystać jeszcze na spacer, sport lub chwile z rodziną, gorzej jeśli jedyną konsekwencją u wielu osób będzie cukrzyca, wysokie ciśnienie i otyłość spowodowana życiem na kanapie z smartfonem w ręku...

----------


## rhein

> nie ma żadnych to taki bajer dla odmóżdżonych łosi. Daj sobie spokój.


Powiedz kolego czemu obrażasz niektórych czytelników forum. Skoro kogoś stać to niech sobie montuje. Taki odmóżdżony łoś chyba jednak nie jest taki odmóżdżony skoro go stać. Czyli musi dobrze zarabiać, osiągnął pewien poziom finansowy, ktoś docenia jego pracę.
Rozumiem, że ty do odmóżdżonych łosi się nie zaliczasz?

----------


## isom

> No, czlowieku, przecież to Ty pierwszy dałeś przykład wykorzystania automatyki do wykorzystania chwilywych nadwyżek z PV do grzania CWU zamiast gazu. 
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7959660
> [przy okazji- przeczytaj pierwszy komentarz pod swoim postem]
> Mało tego, napisałeś, że bez tego rozwiązanania użytkownicy będą wkrótce zadawać pytania
> 
> T
> 
> Ha, ha - im dalej, tym lepiej.
> Mam instalację ponad rok i nie wiem, jaki jest jej uzysk ?
> ...


Nie rób z siebie uśmiechniętego kretyna i nie wyciągaj słówek z kontekstu . Klimat ma wpływ na COP a co za tym idzie uzysk z PV wystarczy na więcej .

----------


## fotohobby

Serio, Ty chyba  nie do końca jesteś swiadom słów, które tu wypisujesz:



> Ty nawet nie wiesz ile by taka pompa i to niekoniecznie tylko do CWU potrzebowała tej energii i jaki może być uzysk z PV za rok , kiedy wiadomo co się dzieje z klimatem.


Ja tu widzę wyraźne powiązanie uzysku z PV ze zmianami klimatycznymi  :smile: 
To jeszcze ci tylko na koniec napiszę (bo możesz nie wiedzieć) - im cieplej, tym COP pompy większy, ale sprawność PV i jej uzysk mniejszy....

No to tyle - wróć, jak już policzysz ile oszczędzi klient stosujący automatykę przełączająca na grzanie CWU z gazu na grzanie prądem przy występowaniu okresowych nadwyżek z PV.

----------


## Stermaj

> Zrobiłem w pomieszczeniu, bo tam mam pompę do cyrkulacji i smart gniazdko z przyciskiem, do którego jest wpięta. Ciągnięcie kabla do wszystkich pomieszczeń jest cokolwiek kłopotliwe i kosztowne (zwłaszcza w porównaniu z wtyczką za 30 zł).
> Jak wysiądzie sieć to trudno - przejdę się do pomieszczenia technicznego. W sytuacji awaryjnej mogę nawet nagrzać wodę na kozie i umyć ręce w misce. Ale nie będę wmawiał nikomu, że to wygodniejsze od mówienia, które jest tylko do szpanowania w towarzystwie.


Kurde mam krzyczeć hasło za każdym razem jak chcę szybko ciepłej wody w kranie. Przecież to można zrobić w bardziej inteligentny, dyskretny sposób.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przeczytałeś dokładnie co napisałeś wcześniej, a co ja zacytowałem ? Piszesz o instalacji a nie o obwodach ogólnego przeznaczenia .


Ile masz obwodów?




> Tak się składa, że ja np mam rozpoznawanie na urządzeniu w domu, które działa bez dostępu do internetu.


Co to takiego?




> Kurde mam krzyczeć hasło za każdym razem jak chcę szybko ciepłej wody w kranie. Przecież to można zrobić w bardziej inteligentny, dyskretny sposób.


Jak pisałem - nie zrobisz tak oszczędnego sposobu inaczej, niż na żądanie. A ze sposobów na żądanie najwygodniej głosowo. jeszcze będąc daleko od łazienki możesz odpalić. Ani tańszego, ani prostszego w instalacji, bo to proste gniazdko  za trzy dychy.

----------


## Owczar

HA od aispeaker. 
Mówi i rozpoznaje po polsku. Aczkolwiek w przeciwieństwie do google nie jest inteligentny w żaden sposób.

----------


## giman

> Najgorsi są tacy instalatorzy - którzy wprawdzie dobrze ogarniają to, co montują, ale kompletnie nie potrafią się zgrać z oczekiwaniami inwestora, czy warunkami, jakie zastają w domu


To jest spory problem ludzkości tacy ludzie to ogromna część wszelkich usług i nie tylko.
Ludzie z wielką wiedzą w swojej dziedzinie i zerową umiejętnością doradztwa i zrozumienia oczekiwań.
Gatunek dość powszechnie występujący w przyrodzie.

----------


## isom

> Ile masz obwodów?


Nie wiem po co Ci ta informacja, ale samych obwodów gniazd około 24 , w tym wiadomo wydzielone

----------


## isom

> To jest spory problem ludzkości tacy ludzie to ogromna część wszelkich usług i nie tylko.
> Ludzie z wielką wiedzą w swojej dziedzinie i zerową umiejętnością doradztwa i zrozumienia oczekiwań.
> Gatunek dość powszechnie występujący w przyrodzie.


To nie do końca tak . Słuchasz klienta i mówisz, że tu potrzebna kamera za 800 zł , a On panie przecież na allegro są dobre kamery po 250 zł i ręce opadają .
Bo kto w końcu ma wiedzieć co jest potrzebne ? Zamontujesz tą z allegro i jesteś najgorszym instalatorem "bo kamera źle widzi , nie tak miało być". O tym że powinien zapłacić trzy razy tyle a zapłacił za badziewie już nie pamięta. Po krótkim czasie dochodzisz do wniosku , lepiej zrobić mniej i nie spełnić wszystkich oczekiwań niż zupełnie stracić renomę. Ale to nie dotyczy tylko wszelkiej maści instalatorów , to dotyczy wszystkich.
A najlepsze jest to , że taki Kowalski kupi sobie sam jakiś badziewny sprzęt , sam zamontuje i wszystko mu pasuje , nawet jak źle widzi w nocy , czy nie zawsze zadzwoni , albo czujnik od czasu do czasu wywoła fałszywy alarm . jak to On kupił i założył to jest ok .

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiem po co Ci ta informacja


W kontekście tego:



> I wszystko na ten temat. 
> Ja widzę sens i to duży. Alarm też masz dowolnie zasilony np razem z gniazdami w ogrodzie ? Na jednej różnicówce? Gratualcje!





> , ale samych obwodów gniazd około 24 , w tym wiadomo wydzielone


Skoro widzisz sens, i to duży - czemu tak mało tych obwodów?
Ja mam 34 obwody (część nie przez gniazda, lecz przez kostki) i 19 oświetleniowych (tego żałuję - wystarczyłyby góra dwa).
A różnicówek mam 9 jeżeli piszemy o domu (a tak się obruszyłeś, jak zapytałem, czy wiesz co to kawalerka 27m2 i po co mi tam więcej różnicówek, niż jedna na prawie wszystko oprócz oświetlenia i lodówki).

To wszystko nie licząc podrozdzielnicy na zewnątrz.

----------


## isom

> Skoro widzisz sens, i to duży - czemu tak mało tych obwodów?


Bo tyle mi wystarczy, trzeba brać pod uwagę wielkość domu, ilość pomieszczeń i potrzeby , jak popatrzę na rozdzielnice w większych domach i ilość zabezpieczeń to wydaje się , że i tak przesadziłem

----------


## Kaizen

> Bo tyle mi wystarczy, trzeba brać pod uwagę wielkość domu, ilość pomieszczeń i potrzeby , jak popatrzę na rozdzielnice w większych domach i ilość zabezpieczeń to wydaje się , że i tak przesadziłem


Mój ma 115m2. Masz dużo mniejszy, że tak dużo mniej obwodów pomimo dużego sensu ich mnożenia?

----------


## Owczar

U mnie w rozdzielni schodzi się 120 obowdów na 230V - w tym wliczając siłowniki, gniazda, punkty oświetlenia itp. 

Ale zabezpieczeń aż tyle nie mnożyłem. 24 nadproądowe i 11 różnicówek. Jeśli mam taką potrzebę, to dany obwód puszczam przez przekaźnik. 

Co ciekawe, jak kładłem instalację to zastanawiałem się nad puszczeniem skrętek do każdego gniazda, żeby w razie potrzeby nim sterować... Ale jak sobie policzyłem koszt skrętki i różnice w cenie przekaźnika dopuszkowego, a szynowego, to stwierdziłem, że wolę puścić więcej kabli niż potem uprawiać gimnastyke w montażu przekaźników w puszkach. Zastosowałem u siebie 60 - 80 w ścianach działowych niestety już zbyt głebokie i przy wierceniu w silce spore ryzyko wysadzenia z drugiej strony.

----------


## agb

24 nadprądowe na 120 obwodów to chyba trochę chytro?  :wink:  Na podobną ilość obwodów wyszło mi 80 nadprądowych. Rozumiem, że to co idzie na przekaźnik najpierw idzie przez nadprądowy?

Przekaźniki, w dodatku często bezprzewodowe poupychane w puszkach nie ma dla mnie związku z automatyką. To zwykłe druciarstwo.

----------


## Owczar

Dokładnie, idzie na Ske, potem rozdzielacz i poszczególne obwody przez przekaźnik lub bezpośrednio.

Mała poprawka - założyłem zły filtr w excelu - łącznie mam 40 - w tym 4x3 fazowe. 
Nie widziałem sensu dawać więcej, choc to nawet nie kwestia kasy (8zl za eske eatona - czyli groszowe sprawy). 
Trochę szkoda mi było miejsca, a poza tym przykładowo mam 12 zaworów do ogrzewania - jaki sens byłoby je dzielić?
Gniazdka w jednym pokoju - nawet jeśli któreś idzie przez przekaźnik? Jeśli dojdzie do przepiecia stracę wszystkie, ale nawet jak by wysadziło jedno to muszę iść do rozdzielni. 
Inna sprawa, że jak walnie porządnie to wywali wszystkie bezpieczniki z głównym włącznie. Udało się zestopniowac tak, że w skrzynce z reguły nie wywala - choć jak zasilacz meanwella 500W wysadziło to poszło jak leci - łącznie z tym w skrzynce. 
Podzieliłem to sobie funkcjonalnie, biorąc pod uwagę krytycznosc itd.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co ciekawe, jak kładłem instalację to zastanawiałem się nad puszczeniem skrętek do każdego gniazda, żeby w razie potrzeby nim sterować... Ale jak sobie policzyłem koszt skrętki i różnice w cenie przekaźnika dopuszkowego, a szynowego, to stwierdziłem, że wolę puścić więcej kabli niż potem uprawiać gimnastyke w montażu przekaźników w puszkach.


Większość puszek pod włączniki mam kieszeniami na elektronikę. w każdej z nich oprócz co najmniej jednej skrętki z rozdzielnicy i czujnika w podłodze kabel zasilający kabel grzewczy w wylewce. Myślałem, żeby zasilanie podłączyć na stałe i dać przekaźnik w puszce. Ale na mechaniczny brakuje mi odwagi (konsekwencje zwartych styków są bolesne) a SSR jest za wielki i za bardzo się grzeje. Więc zasilanie kabli mam przez SSRy w rozdzielnicy.
Ale w przypadku zwykłych sprzętów i zwykłych gniazdek sprawę załatwia "smart socket" czy "smart listwa". Tanio i elastycznie.

Za to żałuję, że zasilanie oświetlenia mam też przez SSRy w rozdzielnicy. To znaczy samo zasilanie nie problem, bo przecież mogę połączyć na sztywno. Ale żałuję, że do punktów świetlnych nie pociągnąłem skrętki. Teraz dałbym z 5x 1,5mm (albo dwa kable ydyp 3x1,5mm2) dla zasilania 240v i, w razie potrzeby 5v czy 12v - jako jedna pętla od rozdzielnicy, stale pod prądem i kabel dodatkowy (do punktów świetlnych) sygnałowy co najmniej jeden na pomieszczenie. Instalacja tańsza, a w każdym punkcie świetlnym peŁna swoboda. Każda żarówka może być sterowana osobno i dowolna czujka czy element wykonawczy ma i zasilanie, i sterowanie.

----------

